# Advice Needed On Which Type Of Immigration Service To Use



## Meado (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, This is my first time on a forum and I am hoping someone will be able to give me some advice.

We are considering relocating from Essex England to Belleville Ontario and I have been doing lots of research. I have decided that the best way for us (me, my husband and our 3 young children) is through an agency but this is where my problem lies.

I am not sure if to use a UK immigration service or a Canadian one, I have registered on both and had quotes back for each (all quite expensive), I am swayed slightly by the Canadian one as they offered much more information in the first instance but wondered if anyone has a reccommendation or an opinion on which would be better.

I am happy with a totally internet based one.

Thanks for your help.

Cindy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Meado said:


> Hi, This is my first time on a forum and I am hoping someone will be able to give me some advice.
> 
> We are considering relocating from Essex England to Belleville Ontario and I have been doing lots of research. I have decided that the best way for us (me, my husband and our 3 young children) is through an agency but this is where my problem lies.
> 
> ...


Is your application so complicated that you need an agency? Most people do it themselves and save quite a good deal of money. The application completion is quite easy. May I ask what type of visa are you applying for? Are these agencies approved by the Canadian Government? For the most part Immigration Consultanta expect you to do most/all the work and they vet your application for errors and for this they charge exorbitant fees. 
You didn't say who these agencies are but if you're going to go ahead with them the only advice I can give is to go with the one with whom you're most comfortable.

Good Luck.


----------



## gabywillbeinbcsoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi there! If your research says both agencies are legitimate and competent then I go for the UK based. If you choose Canada based then most if not all of the inquiries, documentation, and submission would be your responsibility. As I understood that they can only assist you thru the internet.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Read this:
Immigration consultants, lawyers, and other representatives – Choose carefully

We have worked with an agency in the Netherlands, and we were happy with it, and had our Permanent Resident Card within 9 months.
You can find people on the internet on messageboards like this, who will be willing to help you. But as the regulations for Federal Skilled worker are changing all the time in the past couple of years, details can be very different now then what it was 6 months ago. If I would have listened to these helpfull people on the internet, we would not have had our visa within 9 months. So yes, although they say it is straightforward and so on, I can understand why you want to feel more secure and less stressful, alway wondering if you did it exactly as they want it to be. ;-) The very relaxing waiting period between our application and the receiving of our visa was priceless for me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Read this:
> Immigration consultants, lawyers, and other representatives – Choose carefully
> 
> We have worked with an agency in the Netherlands, and we were happy with it, and had our Permanent Resident Card within 9 months.
> You can find people on the internet on messageboards like this, who will be willing to help you. But as the regulations for Federal Skilled worker are changing all the time in the past couple of years, details can be very different now then what it was 6 months ago. If I would have listened to these helpfull people on the internet, we would not have had our visa within 9 months. So yes, although they say it is straightforward and so on, I can understand why you want to feel more secure and less stressful, alway wondering if you did it exactly as they want it to be. ;-) The very relaxing waiting period between our application and the receiving of our visa was priceless for me.


And to put your experience in full perspective would you please disclose the full cost of the agency's endeavors.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

Haven't been on the board much in the last year because I've been busy settling in to my new life here in BC which I have to say is exactly as I hoped. For some reason your post caught my eye.

Based on my experience applying myself I'd say do it yourself, unless of course you're rolling in $$ and don't mind pissing some down the drain.

Good luck!


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi. We applied for PR in August 2007 and got our visas mid 2010. It all happened very quickly in the end and we emigrated on 31 August 2010 - nearly one year ago. We did not use any immigration consultant. The forms are quite straight forward to fill out and no consultant can get you here any quicker - no matter what they tell you. Save the money for when you get here and do the paperwork yourself. We are happily living just north of Kingston, which is very near to Belleville. Not sure how useful I can be, but let me know if you have any questions and I'll see if I can help. Have you visited Belleville before?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> And to put your experience in full perspective would you please disclose the full cost of the agency's endeavors.


Don't know it by hart anymore, but about 2500 euro's (incluided the translation of our documents as English is not an our language / excluded the fees that you have to pay to the Canadian government).


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Don't know it by hart anymore, but about 2500 euro's (incluided the translation of our documents as English is not an our language / excluded the fees that you have to pay to the Canadian government).


Hopefully I'm not putting my foot in my mouth (in case your language is Flemish) but you know Canada is dual English/French language right? That means you can submit all applications in French, no need to translate...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Snodge said:


> Hopefully I'm not putting my foot in my mouth (in case your language is Flemish) but you know Canada is dual English/French language right? That means you can submit all applications in French, no need to translate...


Most of our paperwork was in Flemish. 
Some of it was in French or English, so that didn't need translation.


----------

